# Newcastle



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are taking Megs back to university in Newcastle

Can anyone recommend a place nearby where we could stay overnight with the van?

thanks Aldra


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*NE*

Sunderland :wink:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Just outside Darlington, 35 minutes from Newcastle, and only half a mile from the A1(M) is The Foresters Arms ........ Rudi (RWS4711) stayed there overnight for 3 nights when he first picked up his van. As long as you eat there, it is free, and their food is to die for!

Colin


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

There's a CL at middridge, county durham which is nice. The pub in the village, Bay Horse, serves cracking food, home cooked and what a pile you get, almost fills me  . About 10 mins walk from the site.

Its in the caravan club book, just off the A1, although about 40 mins from Newcastle.

Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That sounds promising Colin

Although we were hoping for somewhere closer to the university so we could maybe take her out for a meal the next day

sandra


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

There is an independant site called Fichdale Abbey caravan park which is in Great Lumley, just south of Chester Le Street so only about 20 minutes into Newcastle city centre, depending on traffic on A1 around the Metro Centre. Never been there but it sounds nice. 
Failing that, your toy boy will let you stay in the grounds on his estate I am sure. :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

My geography is hopeless

Didn't realise that Newcastle was in North Yorkshire  

Never been to that neck of the woods

Off now to do a mammoth shop ( and no doubt pay for it) ready for the new term

We have our uses :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If a wilding spot will do, I can give you the co-ords of one close to the Metrocentre, on the edge of a Country Park (for the dog) and just a few minutes from Newcastle City Centre.

There is also a Coach Park in Newcastle (if it hasn't changed, as I rarely go near the place) which is pay and display if you want to park up through the day, they might let you use the big bays.

If you google Swalwell Rugby Club, I am sure it was a CL or CS but I am not sure if it still is. It is near the wilding spot I mentioned.

You don't say when you need this, any clues?


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

aldra said:


> My geography is hopeless
> 
> Didn't realise that Newcastle was in North Yorkshire
> 
> ...


It isn't, but we are at the northern tip of North Yorks, and a short drive away. The Foresters Arms is about 20 mins from us and we go there for the odd meal every now and then. It was Rudi who found it - and he had come all the way from Queensland, Australia. He and his wife Cherryl thought it was lovely and the landlady was very helpful.

Colin


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

aldra said:


> My geography is hopeless
> 
> Didn't realise that Newcastle was in North Yorkshire
> 
> Sandra


We would never ever allow Newcastle to be part of North Yorkshire. They speak funny up there so they can stay in Tyneside for ever.
:lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are going on Sunday
Unfortunately we need to return Monday Night as I have an appointment on Tuesday

like to see her settled in before exams start on Thursday

Don't mind wilding and that spot sounds promising 747

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you thought of contacting the uni, some of them allow overnighting for a small fee.I have done this a couple of times.ideal if you do not need services and empty at home.

cabby

edit. unfortunately I see that there is only parking for blue badges. so forget my idea. :roll: :roll:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Aldra,

I have just contacted Blaydon Rugby Club in Swalwell (not Swalwell Rugby Club as I said earlier). You can overnight for £10 but no shower or hookup. I will pm the co-ords along with the phone number for you to speak with them and book. I will also give you the co-ords for the wilding spot.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It's no good going to the worlds third best rated night life city on a Sunday Sandra. You need to be there Friday or Saturday night. Down the big Market or quay side on. Weekend is something everyone should see / do once.

Watch out for anywhere that 747 tells you to park. It will be over run with vulgar Geordie gnomes. By morning the van will be up on bricks and all your food ad booze gone!

Anyway stuff newcastle and run away to Tenerife with me on Saturday!


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

Blaydon Rugby Club ideal for walking 200yds around and up to one of the best Indian restuarants in the North east - Jashins their Rawpindy curry is to die for.  
Also good bar on site.  
CL about a mile up the bank towards Burnhopefield its in the C&CC book


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

Can't do nightlife any more

I'm saving my energy for you :lol: 

Now you invite me to run away to Tenerife

When I am already committed

These grand kids have a lot to answer for

I shall sulk throughout the journey

she will be moody as she's leaving her boyfriend behind 8O :lol: 

Tough journey for Albert :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Poor Albert! Maybe I should take him instead for a break from all these sulking women!


----------

